# Hyponex Potting soil?



## withluck (Mar 4, 2009)

This is the only brand I've found that isn't miracle gro in my town. Will this do?

Im trying to set up a 5 gallon NPT for my betta Donnie. Thanks in advance for the answers


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I think that this soil is fine. More important is how you treat it.

Make sure that the soil layer is no more than 1 inch. Don't cover it with rocks or driftwood-- you'll smother the bacteria. 

For first 2-3 months, I would do water changes every 1-2 weeks and have enough water movement to keep the water safely oxygenated for your fish (soil bacteria will consume oxygen). Most important, watch your fish's behavior. If he is having problems, do water changes, add carbon to filter, and increase aeration. 

You may have no problems first few months, but "chance favors the prepared mind". Good luck!


----------



## withluck (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the answer  Just one more quick question, would my backyard soil work just as well.. or not really? We don't use any ferts or anything outside.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

withluck said:


> Thanks so much for the answer  Just one more quick question, would my backyard soil work just as well.. or not really? We don't use any ferts or anything outside.


Sure, if your garden plants grow well in it. Ideally, it should be a dark, loam-type soil-- mix of dark organic matter, fine sand, and a little clay. I would prefer Hyponex over a heavy garden soil clay or a subsoil that doesn't have much organic matter.

My heavy Southeastern clay garden soil didn't work out as well (long-term) as a cheap potting soil.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Hyponex may have lots of floaty bits. :fear: It does where I am, in SW Ohio, USA. They put stryo balls and other stuff (micah?, can't remember what it's called, now) in it to keep soil light/aerated, doesn't work for aquariums because half of your "soil" comes floating to the top. You could test a bit of it in water first to make sure. I used it once for a nano, when that was all I had. I had to "wash" all the floating bits out. Lost half the mass at least, but it was fine after all the extra effort.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

You may look for "Miracle Grow Organic Soil", others here have reported using it. The ingredients label will say if it has fertilizers, which it shouldn't.


----------



## drtechno (Mar 31, 2009)

its the cheapest soil that you can find ($1.00/bag or so at wall-mart). if your going for a tank with a ph at or above 7 you don't have to do anythything with this stuff. if you want more acidic (amazon water) you must mix some (30%) peat moss in the soil. any acid buffering will get absorbed into the soil otherwise.

no matter what your going to get floties, skim it off with a net.
its just as not as bad with this stuff as it doesn't have the pearlite ( syrofoam)


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I use peat moss is very good addition to soil, expecially mineralised.


----------

